# traditional fletching



## oldugahat (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm just getting started with traditional archery and instinctive shooting.  I've seen mixed reviews, but I wanted to know what I REALLY need to consider when fletching my arrows.  I prefer to shoot off the shelf, and I am right handed.  My main question is whether to fletch right or left wing, or if it makes any difference at all.  Other than that I'll take any pointers on details to watch out for as I get under way--especially as they relate to fletchings affecting the arrow leaving the bow and arrow recovery in flight.  

Thanks for all your help in advance.


----------



## John Webb (Jun 12, 2013)

A lot of people will tell you it matters, well it doesn't. A right wing fletched arrow will fly just as well off your bow as a left wing will if the arrows are tuned (spined the same, cut to same length, etc.) the same for your bow. As far as arrow recovery, I assume you are talking about stabilizing in flight. There are several things that help stabilize your arrow but as far as fetching goes, with larger feathers the arrow, at least off my bows, tend to stabilize faster than shorter, lower backed feathers. This does however slow your arrow down and in flight, makes a hissing noise that can be detrimental in hunting. Most of the people i shoot with fletch their arrows with a 4" shield cut feather as do i and i get great arrow flight. Hope this helps and if I am wrong about anything hopefully someone with more wisdom will chime in and correct me.


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 12, 2013)

*Fletching*

I'm right there with John. Some other things to consider is if you will be fletching straight, straight with offset or with helical. Helical will spin faster, therefore stabilize faster but you will lose cast faster and a little speed. Straight will not stabilize as quickly but will have a slight advantage speed and cast wise. And straight with offset is the happy medium. Most people prefer helical. From what I have read the majority of native american tribes used straight. Myself I have always used straight with offset. Hope this has helped.


----------



## Quickdraw (Jun 12, 2013)

I am right hand. I had my legacy's fletched with left hand helical shield cuts and they started to wear out the bear hair on my shelf, on the outside edge (took it down the padding. I guess there was a good bit of contact there.

I went back to right hand helical shield cut and there is no issue now.


----------



## TGbow (Jun 12, 2013)

I use 5" or 5 1/2 inch feathers. Last 37 years I've used different size feathers, I've come to the conclusion that a feather that's too big ..like 5 1/2 high profile will catch lot more wind. Down side to small feathers is instability. Of course this is just my opinion, and it really is personal preference. Main thing is a well tuned arrow.
I'm right handed and I use right wing mostly. Never noticed any difference between left or right wing.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jun 12, 2013)

Good question! I use feathers myself that are 5" helical.
I have noticed they do make a "zzzzzzip" noise in flight. 
But since I'm going to be shooting 2 blade broadheads for hunting, would straight or offset feathers make my broadheads less stable?


----------



## gurn (Jun 12, 2013)

Shootin  two blades I never noticed any problems with right, left, helical or offset as far as bein stable if they arras are tuned first.


----------



## Tailfeather (Jun 12, 2013)

It doesn't matter.  I shoot right wing only because the Bitzenberger fletcher I acquired was set up for right wing.    

Only time I think it matters worth a whit is if you shoot single bevel heads.  Then you need left wing/left bevel and vice versa.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 12, 2013)

Tailfeather said:


> It doesn't matter.  I shoot right wing only because the Bitzenberger fletcher I acquired was set up for right wing.
> 
> Only time I think it matters worth a whit is if you shoot single bevel heads.  Then you need left wing/left bevel and vice versa.



This.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't shoot good enough to notice if there is a difference in flight for right wing and left wing fletched arrows so I shoot them both. I do know that shooting left wing will cause the arrows to spin counterclockwise and opposite of how your points are screwed in thus requiring one to tighten the points more often. I remedy this by wrapping pipe tape around the threads, a little trick Jeff Hampton taught me a few years back.

If you are fletching shafts from the primary feathers of a turkey wing and not using a jig they will naturally have a helical twist.


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 12, 2013)

Another little trick for the threads Al is that you can use a little unscented soap on the threads. Works like a charm.


----------



## PRlongbow (Jun 12, 2013)

Well tuned arrows will fly staight without feathers and a field point. Feathers are to guide broadheads,the wider the broadhead the higher the feather I find 5" shield right-hand helical matches my set up well take your time and experiment and find what works best for you.have fun with it


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 12, 2013)

I use 3 right wing 5" parabolic feathers, fletched with a helical. I do not believe my release is good enough, on a consistant basis, to use anything smaller, especially when shooting broadheads. Not saying it's the best set up, it's just what I have become most confident shooting.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 13, 2013)

I use right-wing and left-wing both, can't tell a bit of difference-I can miss just as well with either one.


----------



## oldugahat (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks guys.  I can always count on this forum for good information.


----------



## OconeeDan (Jun 15, 2013)

woodswalker said:


> Another little trick for the threads Al is that you can use a little unscented soap on the threads. Works like a charm.


Soap, eh?  I guess this will give you a "clean" pass through every time?

I also believe that right or left, doesn't matter.
I prefer 4x4", no cock feather to worry about and they fly like darts from my bows.
Dan


----------



## tracker (Jun 15, 2013)

A dab of string wax or bees wax will keep points from unscrewing also. 

Danny


----------



## Blueridge (Jun 15, 2013)

dutchman said:


> This.



And one more time


----------



## robert carter (Jun 16, 2013)

I use big 5.5 parobolic lw feathers. Too big? Wind catchers? I don`t know but I do know that no matter my release good or bad I get perfect arrow flight everytime. I tune my arrows to the bow and can shoot ANY broadhead with good results.My shots are close and a quick stabilized arrow is a must. I have been hunting a lot with natural Turkey feathers and have noticed they stand up much better in the rain. RC


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jun 17, 2013)

OconeeDan said:


> I also believe that right or left, doesn't matter.
> I prefer 4x4", no cock feather to worry about and they fly like darts from my bows.
> Dan



X2...
Yep....Can shoot some right heavy FOC with this set up as well..


----------

